# Happy Gotcha Day JOY Bug !!!



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful Susan Marie...................


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SM-That is such a wonderful tribute to celebrate JOY's gotcha day! Looks like it was the perfect California day! How fitting that Jordan helped celebrate. Makes my heart feel good for you that this is the first time that you've felt at peace.

Happy Gotcha Day JOY!!​


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful photos. It took me back to see the photo of Joy, followed by Jordan in almost the exact same pose. You can see some of Joy in Jordan, even though they aren't related by blood--it's in the spirit. The yellow roses in tribute to a special girl was also such a beautiful way to celebrate her life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What you did is beautiful. I am glad you found your peace, it was hard road to get to that place.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful way to remember JOY on her GOTCHA day. And I think that JOY sent you that sign in Jordan in her making that same pose. I am glad that you feel at peace. It takes alot to get there. Love to you and Jordan.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Peace to you always my friend


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

AWESOME! 
That is a really cool tribute and something of great meaning.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is beautiful, the beach picture with seaguls, waves, roses in water, should be framed, so peacefull.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so touching, so beautiful....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just beautiful SM, may your heart find peace.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So moving. Hugs SM.


----------

